# Crafts - Altoid Tins...Remade! <img heavy>



## Soraiden (Oct 3, 2005)

I belong to a craft forum & one of the swaps was an Altoid Tin theme. So, I took this bunch of tins & made them into all sorts of things...







I gave this as a gift, it's a little wax kit... I beaded the top & lined the inside.









This is a little toy.. the clay figures inside have magnets on the bottom. Then, there is a big magnet on the bottom of the tin...so you can make the little people surf & jetski around.









And from the big cookie tin, I made a funky purse... I painted & decoupaged all sorts of images, used beads & a bicycle chain.


----------



## Abstract (Oct 4, 2005)

WOW! I like those!!!!


----------



## Soraiden (Oct 4, 2005)

Hey... Thanks!!


----------

